# Goroka PNG



## Manitoba

I'll be heading to Goroka PNG in late November for a 3 year assignment.

Any hints on finding a good safe place to live, to western standards if possible as well as some idea of the budget and costs would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OnAgainNow

How are you getting on??


----------

